# سر الاعتراف فى العهد الجديد والقديم ...!!



## KERO KINGOOO (15 ديسمبر 2005)

*سر الاعتراف فى العهد الجديد والقديم ...!!*

سر الاعتراف
 اسس الرب هذا السر قديما والاعتراف له شروطه بان الانسان يعترف في قرارة نفسه بالخطا ويعترف امام الله وامام من اخطا في حقه وان يعترف امام الاب الكاهن الذي اخذ سلطان الحل والربط من الرب كما ورد في مت16: 19 وفي نفس الوقت يقطع كل روابط الخطيه ومسبباتها كي لا يرجع اليها معتمدا علي نعمة الرب الاله!

 سر الاعتراف في العهد القديم
 توبه الاسرائيليين : (قض10: 15و16) "  فقال بنو اسرائيل للرب اخطانا فافعل بنا كل ما يحسن في عينيك انما انقذنا هذا اليوم  و ازالوا الالهة الغريبة من وسطهم و عبدوا الرب فضاقت نفسه بسبب مشقة اسرائيل" وايضا " و انفصل نسل اسرائيل من جميع بني الغرباء و وقفوا و اعترفوا بخطاياهم و ذنوب ابائهم " (نحميا  9 : 2)

 توبة منسي الملك 2مل23: 12و13) 
 في الشريعه امر الرب بالاعتراف بالخطيه وكيفيه تقديم ذبيحه  لغفران الخطايا  "   فان كان يذنب في شيء من هذه يقر بما قد اخطا به و ياتي الى الرب بذبيحة لاثمه عن خطيته التي اخطا بها انثى من الاغنام نعجة او عنزا من المعز ذبيحة خطية فيكفر عنه الكاهن من خطيته"(لا5:5-6) وايضا  "  اذا اخطا احد و عمل واحدة من جميع مناهي الرب التي لا ينبغي عملها و لم يعلم كان مذنبا و حمل ذنبه  فياتي بكبش صحيح من الغنم بتقويمك ذبيحة اثم الى الكاهن فيكفر عنه الكاهن من سهوه الذي سها و هو لا يعلم فيصفح عنه  انه ذبيحة اثم قد اثم اثما الى الرب " (عدد5 :17)   وايضا "  و يضع هرون يديه على راس التيس الحي و يقر عليه بكل ذنوب بني اسرائيل و كل سيئاتهم مع كل خطاياهم و يجعلها على راس التيس و يرسله بيد من يلاقيه الى البرية  ليحمل التيس عليه كل ذنوبهم الى ارض مقفرة فيطلق التيس في البرية  ثم يدخل هرون الى خيمة الاجتماع و يخلع ثياب الكتان التي لبسها عند دخوله الى القدس و يضعها هناك  و يرحض جسده بماء في مكان مقدس ثم يلبس ثيابه و يخرج و يعمل محرقته و محرقة الشعب و يكفر عن نفسه و عن الشعب" (لا 16: 21)

اعترف عاخان بن كرمه بخطيئته "    فقال يشوع لعخان يا ابني اعط الان مجدا للرب اله اسرائيل و اعترف له و اخبرني الان ماذا عملت لا تخف عني  فاجاب عخان يشوع و قال حقا اني قد اخطات الى الرب اله اسرائيل و صنعت كذا و كذا "

  اعتراف شاول الملك لصموئيل النبي قائلا "  اخطات لاني تعديت قول الرب و كلامك لاني خفت من الشعب و سمعت لصوتهم  و الان فاغفر خطيتي و ارجع معي فاسجد للرب. . . . قد اخطات و الان فاكرمني امام شيوخ شعبي و امام اسرائيل و ارجع معي فاسجد للرب  الهك  فرجع  صموئيل  وراء  شاول و سجد شاول للرب "  (1صم15 : 24-31) وكان لصموئيل سلطان الحل من الخطايا 

اعتراف داود النبي والملك لناثان النبي واعطي داود الحل من الخطيه " فقال داود لناثان قد اخطات الى الرب فقال ناثان لداود الرب ايضا قد نقل عنك خطيتك لا تموت"(2صم12: 13و15) فمنذ العهد القديم نجد ان الكاهن هو الشخص  الوحيد الذي سلطان مغفرة الخطايا " لان شفتي الكاهن تحفظان معرفة و من فمه يطلبون الشريعة لانه رسول رب الجنود"(ملا2: 7)

 في الصلوات كانوا الانبياء يعترفوا للرب بخطيتهم فداود اعترف قائلا "اعترف لك بخطيتي و لا اكتم اثمي قلت اعترف للرب بذنبي و انت رفعت اثام خطيتي " (مزمور  32 : 5) وفي المزمور (51) قال  "  ارحمني يا الله حسب رحمتك حسب كثرة رافتك امح معاصي  اغسلني كثيرا من اثمي و من خطيتي طهرني  لاني عارف بمعاصي و خطيتي امامي دائما  اليك وحدك اخطات و الشر قدام عينيك صنعت لكي تتبرر في اقوالك و تغلب في قضائك  هانذا بالاثم صورت و بالخطية حبلت بي امي . . . استر وجهك عن خطاياي و امح كل اثامي  "  ودانيال في صلواته  "و بينما انا اتكلم و اصلي و اعترف بخطيتي و خطية شعبي اسرائيل و اطرح تضرعي امام الرب الهي عن جبل قدس الهي " (دانيال بالتتمة  9 : 20) وايضا  "و صليت الى الرب الهي و اعترفت و قلت ايها الرب الاله العظيم المهوب حافظ العهد و الرحمة لمحبيه و حافظي وصاياه  اخطانا و اثمنا و عملنا الشر و تمردنا و حدنا عن وصاياك و عن احكامك" (دا 9 :4 )

 صلاه عزرا :  " فلما صلى عزرا و اعترف و هو باك و ساقط امام بيت الله اجتمع اليه من اسرائيل جماعة كثيرة جدا من الرجال و النساء و الاولاد لان الشعب بكى بكاء عظيما . . . فاعترفوا الان للرب اله ابائكم و اعملوا مرضاته و انفصلوا عن شعوب الارض و عن النساء الغريبة " (عزرا  10 : 1-11)


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (15 ديسمبر 2005)

سر الاعتراف في العهد الجديد
تسليم سلطان الحل والمغفره للتلاميذ والرسل  جلي وواضح في العهد الجديد وقال الرب لبطرس الرسول " انت بطرس و على هذه الصخرة ابني كنيستي و ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها  و اعطيك مفاتيح ملكوت السماوات فكل ما تربطه على الارض يكون مربوطا في السماوات و كل ما تحله على الارض يكون محلولا في السماوات" (مت 16: 19)
  وكرر الرب هذا الوعد للتلاميذ " الحق اقول لكم كل ما تربطونه على الارض يكون مربوطا في السماء و كل ما تحلونه على الارض يكون محلولا في السماء "(مت18: 18) 
 وكرر الرب الوعد ايضا بعد قيامته "  و لما قال هذا نفخ و قال لهم اقبلوا الروح القدس  من غفرتم خطاياه تغفر له و من امسكتم خطاياه امسكت" (يو 20: 21-23 )
 كان كل  الذين يؤمنون بالكلمة كانوا يعترفون بخطاياهم للرسل وليوحنا المعمدان " و اعتمدوا منه في الاردن معترفين بخطاياهم" (مت3: 6) وايضا" و كان كثيرون من الذين امنوا ياتون مقرين و مخبرين بافعالهم  و كان كثيرون من الذين يستعملون السحر يجمعون الكتب و يحرقونها امام الجميع و حسبوا اثمانها فوجدوها خمسين الفا من الفضة  هكذا كانت كلمة الرب تنمو و تقوى بشدة" (اع19 :18) 
وصيه يعقوب الرسول بالاعتراف بالزلات وقال "  اعترفوا بعضكم لبعض بالزلات و صلوا بعضكم لاجل بعض لكي تشفوا طلبة البار تقتدر كثيرا في فعلها"  (يعقوب  5 : 16) ويوحنا الانجيلي قال"   ان اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو امين و عادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا و يطهرنا من كل اثم " (يوحنا الأولى  1 : 9) 
 تسليم السر ليس فقط للحل بل ايضا للربط في الخطيه الي الابد وهكذا ربط القديس بطرس الرسول سيمون الساحر وايضا حله من خطيته عندما اعترف بذنبه اليه   " فقال له بطرس لتكن فضتك معك للهلاك لانك ظننت ان تقتني موهبة الله بدراهم  ليس لك نصيب و لا قرعة في هذا الامر لان قلبك ليس مستقيما امام الله  فتب من شرك هذا و اطلب الى الله عسى ان يغفر لك فكر قلبك لاني اراك في مرارة المر و رباط الظلم  فاجاب سيمون و قال اطلبا انتما الى الرب من اجلي لكي لا ياتي علي شيء مما ذكرتما" (اع 8 :21 –23)
ربط القديس بولس الرسول الزاني الذي في مدينة كورنثوس وعند احساسه بالحسره والاسي غفر له خطيته حتي لايفقد الامل في التوبه ودعا الاخوة ان يقبلوه  معهم في شركتهم مرة اخري وقد ذكر الرسول بولس ذلك في رسالته الثانية الي اهل كورنثوس (2: 5)   " لكن ان كان احد قد احزن فانه لم يحزني بل احزن جميعكم بعض الحزن لكي لا اثقل  مثل هذا يكفيه هذا القصاص الذي من الاكثرين  حتى تكونوا بالعكس تسامحونه بالحري و تعزونه لئلا يبتلع مثل هذا من الحزن المفرط  لذلك اطلب ان تمكنوا له المحبة  لاني لهذا كتبت لكي اعرف تزكيتكم هل انتم طائعون في كل شيء  و الذي تسامحونه بشيء فانا ايضا لاني انا ما سامحت به ان كنت قد سامحت بشيء فمن اجلكم بحضرة المسيح  لئلا يطمع فينا الشيطان لاننا لا نجهل افكاره"  لذا فان هذا السر قد اعطاه الرب الي الكهنه وهذا السر الدائم يظل لمغفرة الخطايا " و اما هذا فمن اجل انه يبقى الى الابد له كهنوت لا يزول  فمن ثم يقدر ان يخلص ايضا الى التمام الذين يتقدمون به الى الله اذ هو حي في كل حين ليشفع فيهم" (عب7 :25) فلا نخف اذا عندما نسقط في خطيه ما فالرب هو الذي يكمل ضعفنا ويعيننا الي ان نصل الي الكمال والقداسه به " يا اولادي اكتب اليكم هذا لكي لا تخطئوا و ان اخطا احد فلنا شفيع عند الاب يسوع المسيح البار  و هو كفارة لخطايانا ليس لخطايانا فقط بل لخطايا كل العالم ايض"  (1يو2:1)
الاعتراف      د. يوسف عطية
 يقول الكتاب المقدس: "امتحنوا كل شئ تمسكوا بالحسن" (1 تس 5: 21). ولذلك فإنك كشاب مسيحي محب لله وغيور على كنيسته ينبغي عليك أن تتأكد من كل فكر أو رأي يقدم لك بأن تقرأ وتبحث ، تسأل وتناقش من أجل أن تبني حياتك على الإيمان المستقيم. 
وحينما تؤسس حياتك على صخر الإيمان ربنا يسوع المسيح، وتعاليم الكتاب المقدس العظيم، وتعود إلى كتابات الآباء الأولين فإنك ستشعر حتما بالثقة والطمأنينة والفخر حينما ترى كنيستك وهي تعيش الإيمان المسلم من الرب ذاته للرسل الأطهار. 
وليكن هدفنا من التعلم أن نمارس ما نتعلمه في حياتنا لكي نستفيد بكل حسن من أجل نمو حياتنا في الإيمان، وانتصارنا على الحية القديمة المدعو إبليس، متطلعين إلى الحياة الأبدية حينما نحيا في حضرة إلهنا، نتمتع به ونتذوق حلاوته. 
وفي هذه الكلمات نجيب على سؤال هام هو: 
" تمارس الكنيسة سر الاعتراف ، فهل توجد أدلة كتابية وتاريخية وآبائية تدل على ضرورة أن يكون الاعتراف أمام الكاهن؟ وهل الاعتراف لله غير كافياً". 
وللإجابة على هذا السؤال ينبغي أن نعلم حقيقتين هامتين أولهما: أن الوحيد القادر على غفران الخطايا هو الله عن طريق دم المسيح المسفوك على عود الصليب. والثانية: عن حياتنا المسيحية، فكل مسيحي هو عضو في جسد المسيح الحي الذي هو كنيسته المجيدة، ورأس هذا الجسد هو المسيح له كل المجد (أف 1 : 22). 
ومن أجل بنيان هذا الجسد أعطى الله المواهب الروحية المتكاملة فقد "أعطي البعض أن يكونوا رسلا والبعض أنبياء والبعض مبشرين والبعض رعاة ومعلمين لأجل تكميل القديسين لعمل الخدمة لبنيان جسد المسيح" (اف 4 : 11 , 12). ولذلك ينبغي عليك أن لا تحزن إذا وجدت نفسك بحاجة إلى آخر لكي يعمل معك ومن أجلك فبالتأكيد أن الله أعطاك موهبة روحية ولكنه لم يعطك كل المواهب والوظائف اللازمة لتسير في طريق الكمال. 
واعلم أيضاً أنك حينما تخطئ فإنك لا تسئ إلى نفسك فقط وإنما تسئ أيضاً إلى الجسد الذي تنتمي إليه (الكنيسة) , كما أنك تسئ أيضاً إلى الله القدوس البار . ولذا فإن الإنسان حينما يخطئ يطالب بأن يندم على خطيئته ويكرهها، ثم يقر بها أمام الكنيسة وحينها يقوم الله بغفران هذه الخطايا. وهذا ما فهمه المسيحيين الأوائل، وهذا ما نراه في سفر الأعمال حينما يقول:" وكان كثيرون من الذين آمنوا يأتون مقرين ومخبرين بأفعالهم" (أع 19 : 18). وقد أعطيت الكنيسة ممثلة في الرسل ومن خلفهم من الأساقفة (اع 20 : 28) هذا السلطان من الرب يسوع حينما قال:" كل ما تربطونه على الأرض يكون مربوطاً في السموات وكل ما تحلونه على الأرض يكون محلولاً في السموات" (مت 16 : 19). 
وقال أيضاً في سلطة الكنيسة:" وإن لم يسمع منهم فقل للكنيسة، وإن لم يسمع من الكنيسة فليكن عندك كالوثني والعشار، الحق أقول لكم كل ما تربطونه على الأرض يكون مربوطاً في السموات وكل ما تحلونه على الأرض يكون محلولاً في السماء" (مت 18 : 17 ، 18). 
وبعد قيامته قال لتلاميذه بعدما نفخ في وجوههم:" اقبلوا الروح القدس من غفرتم خطاياه تغفر لهن ومن أمسكتم خطاياه أمسكت" (يو 20 : 22 ، 23).ولكن، قد يقول قائل أن هذا سلطان عام للجميع وليس للرسل والكهنة فقط فأنا أستطيع أن أحل وأربط كالرسل تماماً!! 
وللإجابة نقول لا فإن الخطاب الموجه في الآيات السابقة كان موجها لقادة الكنيسة ممثلة في الرسل، كما أن أهل كورنثوس لم يستطيعوا ممارسة هذا السلطان إلا حينما مارسه الرسول بولس مع زاني كورنثوس الشهير (1كو 5 : 1- 5). 
ولا تنسى أن مواهب الروح قد قسمت على الجميع وكما يقول الرسول "فإني أقول بالنعمة المعطاة لي لكل من هو بينكم أن لا يرتئي فوق ما ينبغي آن يرتئي بل يرتئي إلى التعقل كما قسم الله لكل واحد مقدارا من الإيمان" (رو 12 : 3). 
وهذا ما فهمه جميع الآباء في القرون الأولى ومارسوه بكل قوة وتكلموا عنه وكتبوه في كتاباتهم التي مازالت باقية حتى اليوم ولا يستطيع أحد التشكيك فيها ، ولا أظن أن شخصاً منصفاً محبا لله ومهتماً بخلاص نفسه ينكر آيات الكتاب وتفاسيرها ومن مارسوها ليقدم بدعة لا سند لها من الكتاب أو التاريخ أو أقوال الآباء. وهل يستطيع أحد أن بخرج لنا آية من العهد الجديد تقول: لا تعترفوا على يد الكهنة ؟!! 
ولن نورد اليوم أقوال الرسل أو  شهادة آباء الكنيسة من الأجيال المختلفة أو شهادة  التاريخ أو الكتب الطقسية والتي تحتوي على الكثير عن الاعتراف على يد الكهنة - ويمكن الرجوع إليها في العديد من الكتب والمراجع المتوفرة بمكتبات الكنيسة- ولكننا سنتحدث عن شهادة المحتجين (البروتستانت) أنفسهم لسر الاعتراف. 
1. مارتن لوثر (1483 – 1546م): (ألماني ، وهو قائد حركة الاحتجاج - ويسميها المحتجون بحركة الإصلاح - حينما احتج على بابا روما ليو العاشر سنة 1517 بسبب صكوك الغفران ). 
يقول في كتاب تعليم الدين المسيحي المختصر (ويعتبر من أهم كتاباته وهو عن طريق السؤال والجواب) في الفصل الخامس عن الاعتراف: 

عنوان: ماذا يجب أن يُعلَم الشخص المبتدئ عن الاعتراف؟ 
سؤال: ما هو الاعتراف؟ 
الإجابة: للاعتراف جزءان أولهما أن يقر الشخص بخطاياه وثانيهما أن يتلقى المعترف الحل من المعرف confessor (الشخص الذي يتلقى الاعتراف) كما من الله نفسه بدون شك في ذلك و باعتقاد راسخ أن الله قد غفر خطاياه من خلال المعرف. 
سؤال: ما هي الخطايا التي يجب أن يعترف بها الناس؟ 
الإجابة: حينما نتحدث مع الله يجب أن نذكر مع الشعور بالخزي والذنب جميع خطايانا، حتى التي لا نعلم عنها شيئاً تماماً كما نفعل في "يا أبانا" ،ولكن حينما نجلس مع المعرف (أب الاعتراف) نذكر الخطايا التي فعلناها بإرادتنا والتي نشعر بها في قلوبنا. 
ويقول لوثر أيضا: " إني أعتبر الاعتراف الشخصي شيئاً ثمينا جداً ونافعاً للصحة الروحية، آه. في الحقيقة من المؤلم جداً لكل المسيحيين إذا لم يكن هناك اعتراف خاص ويجب أن يشكروا الله بكل قلوبهم أن الاعتراف مسموح ومتاح لهم" 
(تاريخ الكنيسة، الدكتور القس جون لوريمر، ترجمة عزرا مرجان، الجزء الرابع ، دار الثقافة، 1990، صفحة 136) 
ويقول أيضاً: " من الممكن أن يكون للتوبة صفة سر من الأسرار المقدسة لكنني أبكي على انتهاك الكنيسة (المقصود الكنيسة الكاثوليكية حينما باعت مغفرة الخطايا بصكوك للغفران، وأفشت بعض أسرار المعترفين ) لهذا السر (لاحظ إقراره بأن التوبة سر)" (المرجع السابق صفحة 124 ، 125). 
2.جون كلفن (1509 –1564م): (من مواليد فرنسا ، عاش في سويسرا، وقاد هناك أحد تيارات الاحتجاج) 
يقول عن الأسرار :بماذا نعرف أننا أعضاء في جسد المسيح؟ بالاعتراف جهاراً بالإيمان والحياة المستقيمة والشركة في الأسرار المقدسة التي توحدنا في معرفة الله والمسيح. 
Institutes of the Christian Religion, Book 4, Chap 14 A New Translation In English by Henry Beveridge, Esq (Electronic Edition). 

يقول أيضاً: " يكون الاعتراف خاصاً لله وحده، أو لرعاة الكنيسة اختياريا بهدف الراحة والشعور بتأنيب الضمير، أو عاماً أمام الكنيسة كلها" (المرجع السابق ، الكتاب الثالث ، فقرة 48) 
3. وفي مقال عن العقيدة البروتستانتية: 
"وهذا أيضاً (كان يتحدث في الفقرة السابقة عن سر المعمودية) حقيقي بالنسبة للاعتراف والغفران، والتي نحفظها كوسيلة فعالة للراحة حسب الإنجيل ولمغفرة الخطايا والتي لا يجب أن يمارسها إلا المؤمنين". 
ولدينا العشرات من كتابات البروتستانت وقوانينهم التي تستحسن سر الاعتراف وتوافق على الاعتراف السري على يد الراعي بشرط عدم إفشاء أسرار المعترفين أو استغلالها أو أن تكون في مقابل مادي.(وكنيستنا الأرثوذكسية تعلم بعدم إفشاء أسرار المعترفين أو استغلالها) 
وقول القديس كبريانوس (200 – 258م) :" فليعترف كل منكم أيها الأخوة الأحباء بإثمه مادام من إثم في هذا العالم وما دام ممكناً قبول اعترافه وما دامت المغفرة بواسطة الكهنة مقبولة عند الله" 
وننهي حديثنا بقول العلامة ترتليان (160 – 240م):" إن كثيرين ينتبهون إلى الخجل أكثر من الخلاص فيهربون من الاعتراف سترة لهم ويؤخرونه من يوم إلى يوم كمن أصابه مرض في الأعضاء المستحى منها فأخفى عن الأطباء مرضه فيباد بخجله.. فإذا أخفينا نفوسنا عن معرفة الناس هل تخفى عن الله، وهل الأولى لنا أن نهلك وذنوبنا مخفية من أن نحل وهي مكشوفة في التوبة".


----------



## استفانوس (15 ديسمبر 2005)

*      ((((((((((((((( لاتعليق ))))))))))))))*


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (16 ديسمبر 2005)

شكرا فريد
ربنا يخليك


----------



## antoon refaat (17 ديسمبر 2005)

لا انتا اسبتت جدارتك يا كيرو بجد


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (17 ديسمبر 2005)

شكرا انطون يا سكر


----------



## ميرنا (18 ديسمبر 2005)

موضوع كبير ودراسه هايله يا كيرو


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (18 ديسمبر 2005)

شكرا ميرنا 
ربنا معاكى


----------



## النهيسى (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: سر الاعتراف فى العهد الجديد والقديم ...!!*



kero kingooo قال:


> سر الاعتراف
> اسس الرب هذا السر قديما والاعتراف له شروطه بان الانسان يعترف في قرارة نفسه بالخطا ويعترف امام الله وامام من اخطا في حقه وان يعترف امام الاب الكاهن الذي اخذ سلطان الحل والربط من الرب كما ورد في مت16: 19 وفي نفس الوقت يقطع كل روابط الخطيه ومسبباتها كي لا يرجع اليها معتمدا علي نعمة الرب الاله!
> 
> سر الاعتراف في العهد القديم
> ...



*كوضوع جميل شكرا ليك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: سر الاعتراف فى العهد الجديد والقديم ...!!*

موضوع راااااائع يا كيرو 
مرسىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------

